
A negotiation platform for commercial support? - lumo
I&#x27;d love to get some feedback on this.<p>I&#x27;m thinking of a negotiation platform, specifically for open source project contributors who want to have dealings in paid professional support.<p>It would tightly integrate several fundamental processes - discussion, contract agreement, code and task perusal, money transaction.<p>Any thoughts? Here is a short questionnaire along the same lines. Your participation would be awesome. Thanks!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1Sz4lgMMNtmkhEYJtC_qTPWyzF1Mp9wq-uej56LVk5AA&#x2F;viewform
======
lumo
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Sz4lgMMNtmkhEYJtC_qTPWyzF1M...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1Sz4lgMMNtmkhEYJtC_qTPWyzF1Mp9wq-
uej56LVk5AA/viewform)

Your input would be much appreciated.

